# A Mixture of Lubes for the Camcuber Zhanchi?



## CyoobNoob (Dec 12, 2012)

So I hear that a mixture of lubes work really well together. So I suspect that Camcuber most likely uses a mixture of lubes to make the camcuber zhanchi. He says that he lubricates it a specific way, but how the heck could the long-lasting lube be caused by how the cube is lubed? So what do you think makes a camcuber zhanchi a camcuber zhanchi? Has anybody actually inspected the Camcuber Zhanchi and has noticed something? 
Post your theories.


----------



## blokpoi (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-FwjvvxWlw


----------



## uniacto (Dec 12, 2012)

blokpoi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-FwjvvxWlw



...that was 4 years ago


----------



## Sinapanis (Dec 12, 2012)

Camcuber Zhanchi's are overhyped in my opinion. Don't get me wrong though, they do feel nice, but then again any properly lubricated cube is nice. I really do not think that Cam's "special lubrication technique" warrants the outrageous $40 he sells it for. Actually, in my eyes, no 3x3 is worth more than fifteen dollars. But then again, I am a low budget cuber, so I can't decide for people what is "worth it"


----------



## CyoobNoob (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, that's (no offense) obviously not how Camcuber lubricates the Camcuber Zhanchi. The Zhanchi wouldn't be 30 extra dollars for something that we could do on our own. It just doesn't add up. @Blockpoi


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 12, 2012)

Can you please not try and guess what Cameron does to the cube to make it good. Its his secret and he has only shared it with one if his good friends, and neither of them plan to release the secret of the cube any time soon. Not only is it really annoying when people try to make guesses about what the secret to the cube is, its also very rude. He has made it a secret for a reason, and if you are trying to figure out the secret by asking what its made of is really mean to Cameron. Clearly he figured out something that works really well in the cube, and he is going to profit off of this. 
I know lots of you are curious to know what the secret is, but if you want to know what he does you should just buy the cube yourself.


----------



## CyoobNoob (Dec 12, 2012)

Well Mitch, its not that we're trying to get exploit Camcuber's secret. Sure, some will do that, but how could you stop them? Some people on the other hand don't have the money to get a $40 Zhanchi and are just hoping if they can make their cube like those expensive ones. Its just like how people use Traxxas as Lubix. No one's trying to take sales away from Lubix. I don't believe anyone's repackaged Traxxas and sold it for a higher price. If your saying that I'm trying to take sales away from Cameron or exploit his secret, you might as well call Cameron the same thing who discovered a Lubix alternative. Please don't think I'm trying to be taking sales from speedcubeshop.


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 12, 2012)

CyoobNoob said:


> Well Mitch, its not that we're trying to get exploit Camcuber's secret. Sure, some will do that, but how could you stop them? *Some people on the other hand don't have the money to get a $40 Zhanchi and are just hoping if they can make their cube like those expensive ones.* Its just like how people use Traxxas as Lubix. No one's trying to take sales away from Lubix. I don't believe anyone's repackaged Traxxas and sold it for a higher price. If your saying that I'm trying to take sales away from Cameron or exploit his secret, *you might as well call Cameron the same thing who discovered a Lubix alternative. *Please don't think I'm trying to be taking sales from speedcubeshop.



1. Don't you think those "people" are trying to cut unnecessary corners?

2. I assume you're talking about traxxas but for your information traxxas and other forms of diff lube was discussed on the SS forums long before camcuber ever made a video about it.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 12, 2012)

I think most people could end up with a cube they like a lot just by buying three or four different kinds of lube and testing different proportions of them. My cube is great for me with lots of 50k and a little maru, but I'm sure that's not best for everyone else.


----------



## CyoobNoob (Dec 12, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> 1. Don't you think those "people" are trying to cut unnecessary corners?
> 
> 2. I assume you're talking about traxxas but for your information traxxas and other forms of diff lube was discussed on the SS forums long before camcuber ever made a video about it.


What "corners" do you suppose they're trying to cut? He did advertise it though. It's basically the same thing. He created hype. Additionally, he sells it on his store. Sure, he might not be trying to steal sales from Lubix and is only trying to make some money, but still the way he said "Lubix Alternative!" instead of saying "another great lube!" or something like that sort of makes you suspicious doesn't it?


----------



## Genesis (Dec 12, 2012)

CyoobNoob said:


> What "corners" do you suppose they're trying to cut? He did advertise it though. It's basically the same thing. He created hype. Additionally, he sells it on his store. Sure, he might not be trying to steal sales from Lubix and is only trying to make some money, but still the way he said "Lubix Alternative!" instead of saying "another great lube!" or something like that sort of makes you suspicious doesn't it?


"A great lube" implies that it is another great lube but does not resemble the Lubix
"Lubix alternative" implies that the lube seems to be similar to Lubix and can be used instead of Lubix to achieve a similar feel
Therefore, Lubix alternative serves as a more specific description of the lube as compared to "Another great lube"


----------



## CyoobNoob (Dec 12, 2012)

Genesis said:


> Another great lube implies that it is another great lube but does not resemble the Lubix
> Lubix alternative implies that the lube seems to be similar to Lubix and can be used *instead* of Lubix to achieve a similar feel


Srsly. This isn't what my point is now. If you think I'm going to exploit Camcuber's Zhanchi, then just don't reply. I just want to know a few theories. Maybe even if we put them all together, we can develop a new, better way to lube cubes. Just a thought.


----------



## camcuber (Dec 12, 2012)

I am almost glad that this thread was created. I regret not being able to leave up my video explaining this cube, it seemed to be answering a lot of the questions that you guys had about it but unfortunately it seems that only a handful of you guys saw it. I'll just explain in a nutshell what my idea behind the CCZ is... The cube started out as being nothing more than my main speedcube. It was never made with the intention to sell, it was just made for my speedcubing purposes. After a few competitions (Starting with Nationals 2011) people started to ask if they could feel my cube or would feel it when we would race or do relays and would comment about how nice it felt and how good it was. Some people offered to pay me as much as $60 for my cube but since I had been achieving good times with it and set some records with it, it had sentimental value to me so I didn't want to let it go. After about a year of using the original CCZ and deciding whether or not to sell the cube I found that my "process" to making the cube seemed to be working and have long lasting results. When I decided to post the cube up as an item, I was anticipating maybe one or two sales here and there, I wasn't anticipating selling a lot of these cubes. The original price for the cube was posted at $60 which is a ridiculous amount to pay for a 3x3x3 no matter how you look at it (yes, I am aware of that). This high price was to prevent the cube being bought a lot because the time and effort that I put into each of these cubes is not something that I want to deal with on a daily basis. After a few days, many people were asking if I could lower to the $25 range which I thought was way to low because I expected a lot of sales for the cube at that price point. My solution to this was to lower the price to the $35 mark (I believe). This was working out great for awhile until the cube started to catch on. As the cube gained popularity, naturally sales went up. At first I was able to manage the orders for the CCZ with relative ease but then it began more of a challenge, that's when the price started to climb. With the price being raised to where it currently is, $45 for the SE, I consider these cubes to now be a "weekend project". I totally just lost my train of thought so i'm gonna jump around a little here... As I stated earlier, the price of the cube is so high to maintain it's rarity, assuming that not many are sold. I understand why some people are frustrated because of the high price and they feel that it isn't justified but I am in not way forcing anyone to buy the cube. I know that that seems blunt in a way but it's the truth. As for releasing the secret; I was very close to releasing the secret when I sold CCZ #100 but then decided not to because after thinking it over, I decided that I just wasn't quite ready to release my technique to the public. I am sorry for this but it is just how I feel right now and I hope that some of you can appreciate that. I would be more than happy to answer any questions that you guys have within reason and I will try to monitor this thread but the ideal way to reach me quickly would be on the SpeedCubeShop Facebook page. My nutshell post turned out to be more than I thought it would but I hope that I was able to clear at least a little confusion up. I will attempt to make another video discussing how I make the cube if things work out. Thanks for those who read!


----------



## CyoobNoob (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for clearing things up, Cameron. Really appreciate it.


----------



## WBCube (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, quite an interesting read


----------



## mbart9 (Jan 22, 2013)

I love how now that Cameron has explained everything, everyone has just shut up. That makes me smile when it happens.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 22, 2013)

mbart9 said:


> I love how now that Cameron has explained everything, everyone has just shut up. That makes me smile when it happens.



He didn't explain what everyone actually wanted to know and said he isn't going to.


----------



## rubix15 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've heard that it only costs 50 cents to make a Zhanchi into a camcuber Zhanchi. Lots of people are making and selling them now.


----------



## Dw42s (Jan 25, 2013)

rubix15 said:


> I've heard that it only costs 50 cents to make a Zhanchi into a camcuber Zhanchi. Lots of people are making and selling them now.


Still, you can fix a computer for free, but people still charge over 100 dollars. Time/services is money.


----------



## greenblob1818 (Mar 31, 2013)

I think that if Cam released the secret, then we'd all be happy except maybe Cam. I mean don't you have a secret that people keep asking for? It's kinda the same thing. I personally want to see Cam release the secret before I really feel like buying a CamCuber GuHong V2. I have my own speculations about what it's lubed with and where he lubes it. I might release it.


----------



## rishad2002 (Oct 2, 2014)

*CamCuber Zhanchi*



CyoobNoob said:


> So I hear that a mixture of lubes work really well together. So I suspect that Camcuber most likely uses a mixture of lubes to make the camcuber zhanchi. He says that he lubricates it a specific way, but how the heck could the long-lasting lube be caused by how the cube is lubed? So what do you think makes a camcuber zhanchi a camcuber zhanchi? Has anybody actually inspected the Camcuber Zhanchi and has noticed something?
> Post your theories.



CamCuber says that he has lubricated it in a specialized way.Please watch the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4ps9qvljtI

I think its nothing modded instead he lubricated it specially.


----------

